# Time to Win free stufffffff!!!!!!!!!



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Do you allow entries from outside the USA (specifically the UK in my case)?


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

DandyBrit said:


> Do you allow entries from outside the USA (specifically the UK in my case)?



We would be open to entries from other countries as long as the winner is willing to cover the shipping costs overseas.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

OK - cheers for the info.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

DandyBrit said:


> OK - cheers for the info.


We love our fellow haunters across the pond


----------

